# DNA testing your "offspring", redux.



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

I wonder if this guy had his "children" DNA tested...


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

Doubtful his wife would give him permission
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm unsure about what this blog has to do with DNA testing, seeing as she didn't start being unfaithful until after the children were born and she was honest about it. 

It also has nothing to do with feminism. It's actually laughable that that conclusion has been reached.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Yep, nothing to do with feminism.

They are screwing up their marriage all on their own.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

That moron deserves to pay for and raise other men's offspring.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I wonder if Marduk will declare this guy is a narcissist, for writing this article as if it is good advice?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

The outrage amuses me. 

They have an open marriage. He's out screwing women as well.

It's called an open marriage.

But apparently he has decided to make some money on the side by writing an article that makes it sound like it's all about his wife and feminism. 

This has nothing to do with feminism.... it's about the two of them having an open marriage.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

And if their kids end up damaged because of their lifestyle, I expect feminism will be the reason for that, too... *Sigh*


----------



## anonim (Apr 24, 2012)

*LittleDeer* said:


> I'm unsure about what this blog has to do with DNA testing, seeing as she didn't start being unfaithful until after the children were born and she was honest about it.



So do you think that an open marriage is unfaithful?



*LittleDeer* said:


> It also has nothing to do with feminism. It's actually laughable that that conclusion has been reached.





EleGirl said:


> Yep, nothing to do with feminism.
> 
> They are screwing up their marriage all on their own.


Why? Do you discredit him because of his conclusion, because he is male or another reason?



EleGirl said:


> The outrage amuses me.
> 
> They have an open marriage. He's out screwing women as well.
> 
> It's called an open marriage.


Where in the article, is it said he is screwing other women? I didnt see it in there.

If you are _presuming _this because it's an open marriage, remember a marriage doesnt have to be open on both sides to be open.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

anonim said:


> Where in the article, is it said he is screwing other women? I didnt see it in there.
> 
> If you are presuming this because it's an open marriage, remember a marriage doesnt have to be open on both sides to be open.





> Going out alone to hooking up with others was an easy transition. *It does work both ways and, yes, I too enjoy sexual carte blanche*. I just don’t use mine as much as my wife uses hers. What’s important is equality of opportunity, not outcome.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

What is outrageous is the way he excuses their behavior as feminism and his pathetic mindset.

He is a cuckold. Otherwise he might have waxed poetic about telling his wife about how hot sex was with his latest tramp.

He focused solely on her stories including names of her walking dildos.

Yeah. If you couldn't tell I have negative respect for this limp wristed weeny.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

anonim said:


> Where in the article, is it said he is screwing other women? I didnt see it in there.
> 
> If you are _presuming _this because it's an open marriage, remember a marriage doesnt have to be open on both sides to be open.


No assumption. I actually read the article with an open mind. It really does help read, really read, the article.



> How does it work? *We take turns going out.* Because we have small children (ages 6 and 3), one of us stays home. (We don’t like to use babysitters because it gives us a curfew; we’d rather go out unfettered than worry about turning into a pumpkin at midnight.) *Going out alone to hooking up with others was an easy transition. It does work both ways and, yes, I too enjoy sexual carte blanche.*


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

ConanHub said:


> What is outrageous is the way he excuses their behavior as feminism and his pathetic mindset.
> 
> He is a cuckold. Otherwise he might have waxed poetic about telling his wife about how hot sex was with his latest tramp.
> 
> ...


I agree, he seems be getting off on her being with other men. He says he likes talking with her about her extracurricular sex life.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> Yep, nothing to do with feminism.
> 
> They are screwing up their marriage all on their own.





anonim said:


> Why? Do you discredit him because of his conclusion, because he is male or another reason?


Do note that it is you who is trying to instigate a gender war here.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

QFT


QUOTE=EleGirl;13211513]The outrage amuses me. 

They have an open marriage. He's out screwing women as well.

It's called an open marriage.

But apparently he has decided to make some money on the side by writing an article that makes it sound like it's all about his wife and feminism. 

This has nothing to do with feminism.... it's about the two of them having an open marriage.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

People don't get money for articles like these.


----------



## NotEasy (Apr 19, 2015)

*LittleDeer* said:


> I'm unsure about what this blog has to do with DNA testing, seeing as she didn't start being unfaithful until after the children were born and she was honest about it.
> 
> It also has nothing to do with feminism. It's actually laughable that that conclusion has been reached.


I think she didn't start talking about an open marriage until after the kids. I don't think it gives an exact timeline and can't be bothered re-reading it carefully. But to me it is a red flag. He should check.

But it should not be in his current position.


----------



## NotEasy (Apr 19, 2015)

Faithful Wife said:


> People don't get money for articles like these.


Are you saying that or asking it.

I think people should not get anything (except counselling) for articles like this.

It has over 36 thousand shares currently and I don't know how many views. The site runs ads, so gets money. I fear the author probably gets some share of that.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

NotEasy said:


> It has over 36 thousand shares currently and I don't know how many views. The site runs ads, so gets money. I fear the author probably gets some share of that.


Nope, authors don't get paid for articles like this one.


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

> I too enjoy sexual carte blanche. I just don’t use mine as much as my wife uses hers. What’s important is equality of opportunity, not outcome.


Yes, when I was single, I didn't doesn't "use" my carte blanche to sleep with women every weekend either.


----------



## NotEasy (Apr 19, 2015)

Faithful Wife said:


> Nope, authors don't get paid for articles like this one.


Well at least I can be glad that authors of drivel like this don't get paid money. They still get the fame from 36 thousand shares though.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Feminism? No!

Cuckoldory? Absolutely!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

